# when goodtime for flounder



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

When the best month to go stick some flounders


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

November.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

November pass. Is March good


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Where I live in Texas, after spawning in the Gulf during the winter months, flounder start returning to our shallow bay system during the month of March.

Once the water temperature reaches my comfort level of 66 degrees, then I start wade flounder gigging again.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

pigman25 said:


> When the best month to go stick some flounders


Any month when the weather is good and you have time to go.
Seriously.......I mean it.


----------

